# New Pics: Jun 21, 2009



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2009Jun21

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi TERRY, Looks like the talker is scolding the little ones Very cute bunch of birds*GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> *Hi TERRY, Looks like the talker is scolding the little ones Very cute bunch of birds*GEORGE


Yep .. that large one is definitely the D.I. for that little group of ducklings! 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute birds. That pigeon with the missing feathers, it could be canker. You don't always see canker. It could be inside. I'd treat him for it. He's cute though.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh my – those ducklings are so precious!!! What a neat mix of Pekins and Muscovys.

Love those nice full baby pigeon crops! How frustrating when other rehabbers don’t even help the birds get fed enroute!

Boots has such an adorable expression. Hope he continues to thrive!

That baby sparrow is so cute - what a tiny little mite!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jay3 said:


> Very cute birds. That pigeon with the missing feathers, it could be canker. You don't always see canker. It could be inside. I'd treat him for it. He's cute though.


S/he's being treated for canker but it's mostly starvation we're worried about just now .. that little bird is nothing but skin, bones, and feathers .. 115 grams ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Oh my – those ducklings are so precious!!! What a neat mix of Pekins and Muscovys.
> 
> Love those nice full baby pigeon crops! How frustrating when other rehabbers don’t even help the birds get fed enroute!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Terri .. Boots is precious beyond belief, but we've got a long way to go before (if) Boots ever becomes a "big" bird. 

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
I don't know how you do it all. You are definitely my "Wonderwoman" Physically, financially, emotionally, it has to be such a drain on you. If I ever win the lottery, I know where some $$$ is going.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, what an adorable group of ducks and pigeons. The smaller baby pigeons are so like so many we have taken in over the years.


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

i love your ducklings mine are all feathered up now


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Awfully cute, Terry! Like a bunch of little school kids


----------

